# Remington 870 or Mossberg 500



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Which do you prefer? Hubs is probably going to go with one of these.






I have discovered that I stink at shotgun. Left eye dominant, right hand shooter. I see double when I aim. Bad. I need a lot of practice.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Personally I would go Remington 870 but it's close. Mossberg has a good product also.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I've owned model 500s for decades. Never a minutes trouble, always reliable.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

My opinion, my preference, is for an 870 Wingmaster which I have several of, I do have a 18" Mossberg 500 for a truck gun.

You can add an extension to it (870) with no heartburn.

I did say Wingmaster, which is better made than the newer Express models.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I have both, and they are both very reliable....has never failed


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Versa Max??


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Both are solid.
The deciding factor for me when choosing which to go with was that Remington mills their receivers from a solid block. Mossy casts theirs.
That should not detract you from a Mossberg.
It was just a selling point for me.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

More 870's have been sold than any other shotgun in American history. 870 would be my pick.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

870 here!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Not one of the two, but an Ithaca 37. Get a open/slug barrel and a bird/choked barrel. 

That gun is bottom load and eject so won't matter much if left/right handed shooter.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Annie said:


> Which do you prefer? Hubs is probably going to go with one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you tried both eyes open while shooting?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Not one of the two, but an Ithaca 37. Get a open/slug barrel and a bird/choked barrel.
> 
> That gun is bottom load and eject so won't matter much if left/right handed shooter.


Plus, the Ithaca can be slam fired! :devil:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Plus, the Ithaca can be slam fired! :devil:


Depending when they were made, all mine do.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

here are my Mod. 37's.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The 870 and the express are similar, but different

Have had an 870 and an express for years, never an issue
Lots of aftermarket stuff too


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Norinco IAC Hawk Remmy 870 knock off 1/3 of the lowest 870 price.








Annie said:


> Which do you prefer? Hubs is probably going to go with one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> here are my Mod. 37's.
> 
> View attachment 51009


How's you're opinion of 37s? Never a problem with mine, and the the 26" smooth slug barrel will do 3-4" groups at 75 yards.

Thought about a Hastings barrel years ago, but then only shot 1 for 1, at 97 paces all those years with a 26". All those other close shots were DOA too except my first deer at 15 YOA, that took two. The original 28" mod is great for upland and close ducks.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> How's you're opinion of 37s? Never a problem with mine, and the the 26" smooth slug barrel will do 3-4" groups at 75 yards.
> 
> Thought about a Hastings barrel years ago, but then only shot 1 for 1, at 97 paces all those years with a 26". All those other close shots were DOA too except my first deer at 15 YOA, that took two. The original 28" mod is great for upland and close ducks.


Just another great design by John Moses, made just as well as my Mod. 12 also by JMB.

Have never had a problem with mine. I just don't hunt with them.

That short one (18") is next to my bed along with an 870, one on each side.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

tango said:


> The 870 and the express are similar, but different
> 
> Have had an 870 and an express for years, never an issue
> Lots of aftermarket stuff too


I would suggest that you replace the extractor on the express with a machined one from tool steel as sold by Brownell's.

They have a tendency to chip off the hook.

I repair guns for a living and they show up here.

You can tell if it is a MIM part, look at the side of it, you will see a parting line centered the length of it.

I changed mine out quite a while ago, also did the short stroke mods to all the 870 Wingmasters.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> here are my Mod. 37's.
> 
> View attachment 51009


Mine is a late 1960's Featherweight DS Police Special. 18" rifle sighted cylinder choked smooth bore.:vs-kiss:
I paid $300 for it, probably a little too much, but I wanted it.
It is blued, not Parkerized, and the bluing is worn in a spot on top of the barrel where it spent many hours riding in a police cruiser rack.

I found a barely used 870 Magnum Express in a pawn shop for $185 out-the-door, so I bought it.

Being left handed, I like the tang safety on a Mossberg 500, but heck, I've got too many shotguns now.:tango_face_smile:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Mine is a late 1960's Featherweight DS Police Special. 18" rifle sighted cylinder choked smooth bore.:vs-kiss:
> I paid $300 for it, probably a little too much, but I wanted it.
> It is blued, not Parkerized, and the bluing is worn in a spot on top of the barrel where it spent many hours riding in a police cruiser rack.
> 
> ...


Those three are Parkerized, I think from the early 70's, bought about 50 from a prison 25 years ago, kept these.

None have the disconnect, so they are able to slam fire.

They are great for either handed people, just have to practice safety off or leave unchambered.

If you have a plastic safety on the mushberg get an aluminum one, I can't tell you how many I have replaced.

I got a 500 from the LGS for $50.00, was like new, I Parkerized the barrel on it and changed the safety.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well depends on the quarry. For shooting humans I would vote for an Ithica Deer Slayer. Lugged one many miles with never a fail to fire. Also good for close in Dove and quail. This be if price aint an object. Mossenbergs are throw down guns. I would pick a crappy Remington over one of those.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Maverick 88,a less expensive version of the 500. Safety is forward on the trigger guard. For me it has better ergonomics.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thats the one I got for Christmas a few years back. It seems ok. Might even get around to shooting it one of these days. Less than two hundred bucks at Academy Sports. If it works it works.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Mossenbergs are throw down guns. I would pick *a crappy Remington *over one of those.


No such thing as a "crappy" Remington 870. I think you mean "seasoned" Remington....:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

Its a preference thing. I have shot 870 all my life. Love them. I have a 12 and 20. Never shot a 500, I know people love them. If it was me I take the 870 all day, but I dont think you can go wrong with either.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

H and R Pardner is kinda like the 870.
All are nice.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Have you tried both eyes open while shooting?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Yes, the instructor seemed to suggest that is the difficulty--both eyes are open, but the shotgun is on my right shoulder and I'm left eye dominant. It's a problem. Makes things go wonky. I'm thinking I'll try using the shotgun against my left cheek, left shoulder and see if I'm any better that way.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

870 wingmaster all day!! have a couple of each 870 and 500.. one of the main factors for me in my climate is the safety. laying in a frosty goose blind, the 500 thumb safety tends to tear up cold fingers.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Socom,
Thanks for the info, will check it out


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Annie said:


> Yes, the instructor seemed to suggest that is the difficulty--both eyes are open, but the shotgun is on my right shoulder and I'm left eye dominant. It's a problem. Makes things go wonky. I'm thinking I'll try using the shotgun against my left cheek, left shoulder and see if I'm any better that way.


I had a friend that was left eye dominant and try to use a right handed bow. He sucked until he got a left handed bow. Practice shooting left handed may enable your dominant eye to master your aim.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Think in terms of Dairy Queen or Culvers. Either way your getting an ice cream treat. I've shot both, and both have features that are great that the other doesn't have. I own a Mossberg 500 but it was given to me, I have no clue what I would purchase if it I was spending my own money.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Price is the deal maker between the two. When you look at the features because they come in different levels of finish all that being equal let the price decide.
Annie the dominant Eye thing is something you can over come.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Annie said:


> Yes, the instructor seemed to suggest that is the difficulty--both eyes are open, but the shotgun is on my right shoulder and I'm left eye dominant. It's a problem. Makes things go wonky. I'm thinking I'll try using the shotgun against my left cheek, left shoulder and see if I'm any better that way.


Hmmm, yeah your going to have to train yourself to either shoot on your opposite side or your other eye. Just plan on buying a large amount of shells and and see which works a little better and then just practice until your body or mind excepts it.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Hmmm, yeah your going to have to train yourself to either shoot on your opposite side or your other eye. Just plan on buying a large amount of shells and and see which works a little better and then just practice until your body or mind excepts it.


You know what is funny? Annie liked the quoted post and I don't even remember writing it. 1. I was either drunk or 2. It was because of my memory issues. Flip a quarter.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Annie said:


> Yes, the instructor seemed to suggest that is the difficulty--both eyes are open, but the shotgun is on my right shoulder and I'm left eye dominant. It's a problem. Makes things go wonky. I'm thinking I'll try using the shotgun against my left cheek, left shoulder and see if I'm any better that way.


You could also try a red dot.

As for the OP, I think its very "Ford v Chevy" but, fwiw, I'm in the Remmy camp.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I have Mossbergs because that's what they had at the right price when I first bought my initial shotgun. Now, I buy them because I like them. Never owned or shot a Remington.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> Which do you prefer? Hubs is probably going to go with one of these.





Camel923 said:


> Personally I would go Remington 870 but it's close. Mossberg has a good product also.





rstanek said:


> I have both, and they are both very reliable....has never failed


Annie,
Now ya are just being silly, huh? Surely you don't plan on choosing? See what my man rstanek has done. So did I.

I have a 870 long barrel gun for hunting and a short barrel defense gun.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Remington 870 in every version it comes in has a long proven history. Most when they hear Remington 807 think hunting. The Mossberg is every bit it's equal as I stated before when equal version are side by side.
For what ever reason the Mossberg has always been labeled that bad ass shot gun. It seemed to catch on quick to the people that like making them in to tactical looking weapons. Lot of after market stuff for them.
We own both.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I had an 870 12 gauge, and they are great guns, and that would be my preference, but only slightly. And, I am left-eye dominant and I had to switch to shooting long guns, lefty. It took a long time to catch on, but now it is like auto pilot to me. If you shoot it that way, and hold it that way, that will become your way.:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

both are excellent shotguns I have both-my preference is the Mossberg.
870 - seems a little more difficult to load on the fly (as in moving) do to the loading gate on the bottom I have to !/2 pump the slide and leave it in the 1/2 position to stuff the shells it the tube also there is a tiny lever right near the lip of the loading point were you push the shells through that can give me proteins if I am in hurry and snag my little finger. the safety is a crossbolt behind trigger which also makes me look sometimes to take it off safe to fire.
500- can load on the fly real fast without looking and the safety is a sandwich on the top tang right close were your thumb wraps around the wrist of the stock.
if you are a lefty some one mentioned the Ithaca this would be perfect for a lefty cause it loads and ejects out the bottom and not the side.
any you choose will be a reliable sturdy system mossy's run a tad cheaper in my opinion and Ithaca's are a bit more expensive all are around 100 bucks in difference so it really comes down to you, what you like, are comfortable with and can shoot well.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

i do not like autocorrect 
not proteins but problems and not a sandwich but a switch---ugh!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

oh and about your shooting -you aim shogun just like a rifle so how you shoulder a rifle the shotgun should be the same.
if you are having problems try a light and use it like a lazer pointer just to give you reference point or use a lazer if you want and the shotgun or other close system is all i would recommend a lazer on.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> i do not like autocorrect
> not proteins but problems and not a sandwich but a switch---ugh!


 Try it with using a RF internet connection. You can the stuff that come up on post is not what you typed.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> both are excellent shotguns I have both-my preference is the Mossberg.
> 870 - seems a little more difficult to load on the fly (as in moving) do to the loading gate on the bottom I have to !/2 pump the slide and leave it in the 1/2 position to stuff the shells it the tube also there is a tiny lever right near the lip of the loading point were you push the shells through that can give me proteins if I am in hurry and snag my little finger. the safety is a crossbolt behind trigger which also makes me look sometimes to take it off safe to fire.
> 500- can load on the fly real fast without looking and the safety is a sandwich on the top tang right close were your thumb wraps around the wrist of the stock.
> if you are a lefty some one mentioned the Ithaca this would be perfect for a lefty cause it loads and ejects out the bottom and not the side.
> any you choose will be a reliable sturdy system mossy's run a tad cheaper in my opinion and Ithaca's are a bit more expensive all are around 100 bucks in difference so it really comes down to you, what you like, are comfortable with and can shoot well.


I know what you mean about loading being a little easier with the Mossberg. All in all, hubs has decided to go with the 870, though.

Will check out the Ithaca another day. Thanks!


----------

